# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  chienne abbatue à Liège

## renaissance53

chienne abbatue ce week-end à liége par un policier

----------


## renaissance53

> chienne abbatue ce week-end à liége par un policier



voici le récit de sa maitresse;
 attention aux ames sensible je vous montre la photo de mon chien qui a ete abatt...u cette apre midi par les flic de visé devant cher moi a cause d'un conard qui a sonner au flic a qui sa derangais que mon chien fasse sont petit tour dans la cité et qui ne fesait de mal a personne juste se promener et il l'on abattu sans pitié repose en paix ma fifie et par ce que c'etait un americanstaff pas plus méchant qu'un autre chien

----------


## éliz

c'est triste ^pour la chienne et ce qu'ont fait les policiers est inacceptable, mais en meme temps quelle idée de laisser un chien (staff ou pas) se promener seul dans une cité
rip petite chienne, tu auras été victime de la connerie humaine, aussi bien des flics que de ta maitresse

----------


## rené la taupe

Oui mais c est pas un raison de l abattre merde!!!
4x on lui a tier dessus est raison!!!
*il la abattu de 4 balles une  dans la patte de droite une dans une patte arriere ue dans l'abdomaine  et une balle dans la tete quand elle a recu la 1er balle elle est allee  se cachee en dessous de la voiture et il la voulu l'achevée elle nes pas  morte sur le coup elle est morte cher le veterinaire je l'ai laissee  partir le veterinaire n'aurai pas su la suvee a cause de la balle dans  la tete 

On est pas de cow boy 
*

----------


## éliz

je n'ai jamais dit que c'etait une raison! j'ai bien dis que c'etait inacceptable hein! 
juste dis que la propriétaire etait egalement une irresponsable

----------


## rené la taupe

combien de chien rode dans les rue! c est pas pour autant qu on les abats? admettons elle aurait pu fuger ce qui peux arriver aussi!!!
la chienne a apparemment attaquer personne !! aucun danger; 
Alors ou est le souci!!! Bah oui je suis betes c est un staff delit de sa gueule!!! Tous est là!
c est sur que c est interdit de faire divaguer un chien! mais on "tolere" c est interdit de mettre des annonce sur le par brise des voiture pourtant on tolere alors ou est le souci

----------


## éliz

euh ce n'est pas à moi que tu vas faire la morale j'ai un croisé rott,donc les clichés je connais, la proprio dit bien qu'elle faisait son tours dans la rue! mais on ne laisse pas un chien divagué, il peut lui arriver n'importe quoi voiture ou autre
le soucis est que le chien divague staff ou autres!
quand un chien même un caniche rode dans la rue je suis la première à râler
après je le redis CE N'EST PAS UNE RAISON POUR L'ABATTRE, et ce qui c'est passé est inadmissible

----------


## mustela-asbl

bonsoir, j'ai reçu cete photos sur fb aussi mais sans précision du lieu...

il faut savoir que la zone seraing-neupré (que j'habite pour être si bien renseignée  ::  ) est la plus sévère en matière de chien "dit dangereux" de wallonie (belgique). puisque ces sont les policiers de cette zone qui sont intervenus je suppose que c'est sur une territoire sous leur juridiction... et là malheureusement la dame semble avoir cumulé des infractions à la réglementation draconienne. sur cette zone, tous les chiens catégorisé 1 doivent être en laisse et muselés, avoir passé une éva comportementale, être stérilisés... il sont interdit à la vente, à la cession et max deux chiens par famille. ces mesures sont représentatives d'une réelle volonté de supprimer ces chiens du territoire (puisqu'il est interdit d'en "adopter" un) et donc sous-tend une réelle "haine" envers eux! cela pouvant être partiellement expliqué par la présence d'une grande partie pauvre de la population ou bien sûr on trouve une part de "population présentant un risque" avec des chiens de cette morphologie (racailles,  p'tits co*s désœuvrés etc).

bien sûr je ne cautionne pas du tout l’extrême barbarie de cet acte indigne mais la proprio elle même à commis des irrégularités qui, en plus dans cette zone foncièrement "anti sale gueule canine", ne pouvaient qu'aboutir à des ennuis... qui bien sûr sont principalement supporté par l'animal et non leur maître humain !

la seule vraie victime a vu sa vie répudiée dans un caniveau ensanglanté!

----------


## rené la taupe

ils auraient du la saisir et au pire la faire euthanasie "proprement" admettons pas comme ca!!!
4balles quand mm

----------


## jenny02

*Oupeye: un American staff abattu de 4 balles par la police*

*Un chien qui déambulait dans la ville d'Oupeye a été abattu par les forces de l'ordre dimanche après-midi. L'animal aurait attaqué un policier.*


Dimanche après-midi, dans la commune dOupeye en province liégeoise, un chien a été abattu de quatre balles par la police. La propriétaire, dépitée, qui avait l'habitude de laisser son chien prendre l'air ne comprend toujours pas. Son chien "'_n'a jamais dérangé personne_", précise-t-elle sur Facebook. Les faits ont été confirmés par la zone de police Basse-Meuse qui indique que "_Le chien divaguait dans les rues, sans maître_." Un passant importuné par le chien, un American staff, a alors averti la police qui sest  rendue immédiatement sur les lieux. "_Nous avons reçu même plusieurs appels qui se plaignaient de ce chien_", nous a même précisé la police dOupeye.

*Quatre balles*
Une fois sur place, la patrouille de police sest retrouvée face au chien. Lanimal sen serait pris à lun des officiers, selon la zone de police Basse-Meuse. Le policier attaqué sest senti obligé dabattre le chien, agissant en légitime défense."_Quatre balles ont été nécessaires pour neutraliser lanimal. Un chien qui attaque un homme est extrêmement compliqué à mettre hors de portée de nuire_."

*Le coeur qui pleure*
LAmerican Staff a été amené durgence chez un vétérinaire mais le chien a dû être euthanasié pour mettre fin à ses souffrances. La propriétaire du chien est dépitée et témoigne de sa tristesse sur les réseaux sociaux:"_Merci pour votre soutien, ça me fait chaud au cur qui pleure la douleur. Je laimais ma chienne et elle me le rendait bien_."
Source : http://www.rtl.be/info/votreregion/l...-par-la-police

En même temps ici la vision des choses est tout autre la chienne aurait attaquée les policiers... Alors qui croire j'en sais rien...

----------


## rené la taupe

bah je crois la 1er version!! tu crois que ca fait bien tuer par balle pour rien, juste pour divagation!!!!!!
je crois pas!!!! fallait trouver quelques chose pour faire plaindre les flic!!! je suis dsole si la chienne aurait attaquer le flic lui tirer en pleine tete, et ailleurs c est que il sais bien vise le flic  en "pleine attaque" pffff

----------


## kristel44

> bah je crois la 1er version!! tu crois que ca fait bien tuer par balle pour rien, juste pour divagation!!!!!!
> je crois pas!!!! fallait trouver quelques chose pour faire plaindre les flic!!! je suis dsole si la chienne aurait attaquer le flic lui tirer en pleine tete, et ailleurs c est que il sais bien vise le flic  en "pleine attaque" pffff


oui je suis d'accord, même si la propriétaire est complétement irresponsable de laisser son chien seul se promener,mais le policier  est vraiment le dernier des crétins

----------


## Poska

Je me dis quand même que si la police a reçu plusieurs appels au sujet de cette chienne, c'est qu'elle n'était peut-être pas si sympa que ça à l'extérieur.
Un chien peut être adorable en présence de son maître mais devenir très nerveux une fois seul dehors (voir la réaction des chiens perdus, souvent inapprochables).
ça n'excuse en rien la réaction du policier qui est complètement démesurée, mais c'est dur de juger en ne connaissant pas tous les éléments de l'histoire...
En tous cas j'ai une grosse pensée pour cette belle mémère, qu'elle repose en paix loin de la bêtise des humains  ::

----------


## May-May

Je pense que je vais me faire lyncher mais ce cas m'a profondément choqué. J'ai envie de dire : et si le chien avait vraiment attaqué le policier ? Il devait faire quoi ? Lui gratouiller la tête en lui demandant gentiment "petit toutou, veux-tu bien me lâcher" ? Je considère que la mort de ce pauvre chien est dû à l'irresponsabilité de sa propriétaire.Après je ne cautionne absolument pas le fait de tirer sur le chien, de le flinguer et de le laisser crever sous une bagnole. C'est immonde. Mais si cette dame avait pris en considération les besoins de son animal, cela ne serait pas arrivé non plus. Si elle ne voulait pas se trouver contrainte de promener son chien, autant prendre une peluche.Je n'y étais pas. Mais que le chien ait attaqué ou non, sa mort est imputable à la négligence, l'inconscience et l'irresponsabilité de sa "maîtresse".

----------


## Poska

> Je pense que je vais me faire lyncher mais ce cas m'a profondément choqué. J'ai envie de dire : et si le chien avait vraiment attaqué le policier ? Il devait faire quoi ? Lui gratouiller la tête en lui demandant gentiment "petit toutou, veux-tu bien me lâcher" ? Je considère que la mort de ce pauvre chien est dû à l'irresponsabilité de sa propriétaire.Après je ne cautionne absolument pas le fait de tirer sur le chien, de le flinguer et de le laisser crever sous une bagnole. C'est immonde. Mais si cette dame avait pris en considération les besoins de son animal, cela ne serait pas arrivé non plus. Si elle ne voulait pas se trouver contrainte de promener son chien, autant prendre une peluche.Je n'y étais pas. Mais que le chien ait attaqué ou non, sa mort est imputable à la négligence, l'inconscience et l'irresponsabilité de sa "maîtresse".


Voilà, je ne savais pas comment le dire, mais c'est tout à fait ce que je pense.

Quelle version croire? Perso je ne crois aucune des 2, les deux sont exagérées. La maîtresse dira que sa chienne était la plus gentille du monde pour justifier le fait de la laisser sortir seule, le policier dira qu'il s'est fait violemment attaquer pour justifier son geste. La réalité doit se situer entre les deux, et seuls ceux qui étaient présents la connaissent.

----------


## rené la taupe

Alors je vais te dire ! Que si 2hommes dont un tire sur l'autre pour se défendre! il va dire oui j'ai tirer pour de la légitime défense!
Oui mais Mr un coup oui on veux bien  croire 4coup non c est de harnachement!!
que le flic est tire pour se denfendre du gros pitt bull sanginaire! admettons, mais pas 4balle dont 1 sur la tete , l autre qui lui a eclate la rotule entre autre

----------


## Poska

Tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que ce geste est horrible, et clairement tirer 4 fois de suite alors que la chienne s'était réfugié sous une voiture c'est de l'acharnement, personne n'a dit le contraire...

----------


## jenny02

Je n'ai aucune idée de comment à pu se dérouler la scène mais la chienne est la seule victime dans cette histoire, la propriétaire de la chienne fait un tapage pas possible pour se faire plaindre alors que si elle était sortie promener sa chienne en laisse et museler cette pauvre louloutte serait encore en vie!!!

----------


## Myrtille54

http://www.lavenir.net/article/detai...MF20120117_004

Un american staff, un type de chien interdit à Visé, a été abattu par la police. L'affaire fait beaucoup parler d'elle sur Facebook. Les policiers disent ne pas avoir eu d'autre choix. L'affaire fait beaucoup de bruit sur le réseau social Facebook. Un chien, de type american staff, a été abattu par la police, à Visé. Au grand dam, forcément, de sa propriétaire qui perçoit cela comme une profonde injustice.  " Mon chien faisait son petit tour dans la cité et ne faisait de mal à personne, il ne faisait juste que se promener et ils l'ont abattu sans pitié," dit en substance le message de la propriétaire de l'american staff, sur sa page Facebook. 
Du côté de la police, la version des faits est tout autre. "Nous avons été appelés par quelqu'un qui se sentait menacé. Et quand nous sommes arrivés sur place, on a pu constater que l'american staff était effectivement menaçant et que son propriétaire ne parvenait pas à le tenir, à tel point que l'animal a voulu charger un de nos hommes. Nous n'avons pas eu d'autres choix que d'ouvrir le feu. On comprend la détresse de son maître mais on ne peut pas prendre de risque avec ce genre de chien, imaginez s'il avait chargé un enfant."
Depuis le 1er janvier 2009, l'acquisition de chiens dits de "catégorie 1", de type american staff ou encore bull terrier, sont interdits sur le territoire visétois. Et "si la capture est impossible, ou dangereuse et si lanimal présente un danger pour la population, il pourra, à défaut dautre alternative, être abattu sur place par les dites forces de lordre," indique le règlement communal.


Qui croire ????  Maintenant  nous ne connaitrons jamais les tenants de cette histoire. C est la maitresse qui a condamné sa chienne . 

Chacun se fera son opinion mais cette personne a enfreint la loi sciemment (nul n est sensé l ignorer).

Pauvre chienne qui certainement ne meritait pas cette fin tragique

----------


## rené la taupe

je ne dit pas que la maitresse avait tord ou pas! c est d'avoir tirer a 4 reprise quoi!!! 
Pour se defendre une balla aurait suiffit non? je pense que l'animale mangeur d' enfant aurait ete maitrise avec un balle

----------


## dadache

j'ai signée la petition parce que je trouve inadmissible de tirer sur uin chien de cette façon mais j'ai rajouter qu'il y avait des loi injustes certes mais qui existaient et que la chienne avait payer cher la desinvolture de sa maitresse et la cruauté de ce policier ,j'ai egalement rajouter que j'etais proprietaire de chiens et qu'ils ne sortaient pas seuls pour leur securité pourtant c'est pas des staffs, mais tout de meme cette dame, si son chien sortait faire son tour seul tout les jours et que elle ne l'accompagnait pas, a du surement avoir des plaintes, ne serait ce que parce que la chienne devait faire ces besoins et que rien n'etait ramassé ,ça j'en suis persuadée

----------


## Myrtille54

> je ne dit pas que la maitresse avait tord ou pas! c est d'avoir tirer a 4 reprise quoi!!! 
> Pour se defendre une balla aurait suiffit non? je pense que l'animale mangeur d' enfant aurait ete maitrise avec un balle



Faut pas te fâcher ni  t enerver ...


Je dis ca mais c une supposition 

Il tire sur la chienne la blesse ce qui la rend agressive (de douleur) donc il recommence et il la "rate" encore... Et de toute façon le flic il a peur ... donc il continue a tirer ... 

Apres la photo sous la voiture on peut penser qu elle a ete prise apres les evenements quand l animal agonisait

----------


## love-t

Pauvre louloute  ::  
On saura pas le fin mot de l'histoire je pense...

----------


## Rhapsodie

> Je me dis quand même que si la police a reçu plusieurs appels au sujet de cette chienne, c'est qu'elle n'était peut-être pas si sympa que ça à l'extérieur.
> Un chien peut être adorable en présence de son maître mais devenir très nerveux une fois seul dehors (voir la réaction des chiens perdus, souvent inapprochables).
> ça n'excuse en rien la réaction du policier qui est complètement démesurée, mais c'est dur de juger en ne connaissant pas tous les éléments de l'histoire...
> En tous cas j'ai une grosse pensée pour cette belle mémère, qu'elle repose en paix loin de la bêtise des humains


+1, tout à fait d'accord.
RIP mémère

----------


## ratou2

4 balles pour métriser un chien c'est de l'acharnement , en supposant qu'il est été agressif, je trouve que c'est quand même énorme ! Une balle suffit en général.
Et le taser ca existe maintenant.

Bref moi je dis que la véritable responsable c'est la maitresse qui laisse divaguer, je devrais dire qui laisse se ballader son chien de 1 ere catégorie en pleine ville alors que c'est intrdit par la loi et qu'elle risque de se le faire confisquer et euthanasier s'il n'est pas en règle ! 

Elle a quoi dans la cervelle cette bonne femme , elle ne connait pas la loi ?

----------

